# Betta Food Frustration!! Please Help!



## bettavicki508 (May 12, 2017)

Hi!! I am new to this site and foruming in general. I have not set my profile up yet but I am working on it. I have 1 male Elephant Ear Betta (Jet) in a 5 gallon tank and 1 female Veiltail (Li) in a 2 gallon for now (while she gets through ich treatment). I am frustrated because they were in the 5 gallon tank with divider. One day they were fine, the next day she had white spots, he did not. That isn't the main reason for this particular thread but it does roll in. I am trying to make sure they are eating the best food for what they need HOWEVER they both have different needs. Listed below:

Jet: He will eat the flakes like crazy. He will eat the freeze dried blood worms but he really loves the pellets that the LFS guy recommended BUT i just found out while researching fish anatomy and reading articles that this may be no bueno as the pellets are swallowed whole and can swell within their guts causing constipation and swelling. So that will not be in his diet. Frozen or freeze dried food supposedly CAN have parasidic possibiliies such as ich (which my girl got-see below) and the flakes apparently aren't really packed with what they need to thrive so what the hell is the safest yet best food to give them?

Li: She cannot take the pellets in. She tries but cannot suck them in and keep them in, so I don't give them to her. The flakes she will eat but not right away, only if she has to and she doesn't prefer it. The blood worms she goes right for because these are easy for her but are 1-2 of these once to twice a day enough for her? I know they only eat as much as their eye size and it is good to give them a day break from eating once in a great while but I want to make sure my fish aren't starving.

Now, she got ich. White spots appeared 3 days ago. It wasn't there one day then there the next. I did the research about it extensively, and she is being treated right now. She has only been in my home from LFS for about 2 weeks now so who knows if it was since then or while she was here she got it but it's frustrating because I want them to eat well and happily but I don't want them at risk for ich or other illness all the time. I don't know if it was the blood worms or stress or what but I am trying to make sure that if she pulls through Im doing everything in my power to prevent it from happening again.

The good news is that within the 3 days of her treatment her white spots have significantly reduced and I am continuing with water changes and treatment to kill the little bastards in case they are on the tank bottom trying to hatch. I'll take this as a good sign that about 75% of the white spots on her have disappeared leaving about 25% remaning on her in the last 3 days. I think she will pull through and hope to get the food situation figured out...

Any advice or suggestions are greatly appreciated!! Thank you!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

What pellets? Truth be told they are better for them than the flakes, because flakes cause more bloating issues. If you are worries, soak the pellets a little before feeding. I steer clear of freeze dried anything as it too can cause bloating issues. Frozen is generally safe. Omega One, Hikari and San Francisco Bay brands are three top tier brands. As for the reason I asked what pellets, some are larger and harder for the fish to grab, and they sometimes just do not like the flavor. Sounds like the female is quite a picky gal.


----------



## bettavicki508 (May 12, 2017)

You are right, she is quite the picky eater. The pellets are Top Fin Color Enhancing Betta Bits. I tried to soak them and they fuzz balled a bit and then sank which she didn't go for. I did try crushing one and cutting one half. Those sank quick. I just popped a normal one in. She took it then popped it out then in then out each time trying to get something from it. She did this a few tines then spit it out eventually letting it go. I'm out if ideas. I'm looking to see if there's is anything smaller pellet wise as I agree with you. 

He (Jet) just continues to be am aggressive little one so he is a work in progress.


----------



## bettavicki508 (May 12, 2017)

I tried your idea again (soaking the pellet before giving it to her) and it worked! I soaked the pellet for 10 minutes then gave it to her and she was able to take it! Thank you soooo much input. I only hope you get to this shout out for your help. THANK YOU!!!!


----------

